# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  อะไรคือสกุุชี่

## ghdfsgh4555

หากจะบรรยายแบบกว้างๆ คงจะอธิบายได้ว่ามันคือของเล่น ของเด็กพ.ศ. 2557 โดยมีหลายรูปร่างหน้าตา  หลายแบบ  บางครั้งอาจจะออกมาเป็นของกินรูปขนมปัง รูปตุ๊กาตา หรือรูปผลไม้  แต่ส่วนใหญ่จะนิยมเป็นรูปลักษณะของ ขนม   
มีหลายขนาดด้วยกัน มีทั้งขนาดเล็กที่นิยมทำเป็นพวกกุญแจ หรือขนาดใหญ่ขึ้นมาหน่อยก็ใช้เป็นของเล่น  ลักษณะนุ่มๆคล้ายฟองน้ำ ซึ่งในความเป็นจริงมันก็คือฟองน้ำชนิดนึ่ง คล้ายฟองน้ำแต่งหน้าของบรรดาสาวๆ  เด็กมักจะนิยมเรียกมันว่า สกุชี่ หรือ สกุชชี่ Squishy 
เจ้า สกุชชี่ นี้เอง จะแบ่งได้ใหญ่ๆ เป็น 2 ค่าย 
สกุชชี่  ค่ายแรก จากฝั่ง สิงค์โปร ในนามค่าย Breadou ค่ายนี้เกิดจากนักธุรกิจชาวสิงคโปร์ที่ต้องการ สร้างความแตกกต่างให้กับตัวสินค้า   โดยนำไอเดียจากการทำ เบเกอรรี่  มาสร้างเป็น งานอดิเรก สกุชชี่ ค่ายนี้จึงมีลักษณะ  
เหมือนขนมเบเกอร์รี่ต่างๆ เช่น ขนมปัง ขนมเค้ก แยมโรล มาการอง และมีหน้าตาที่หน้ารัก  มีการเติมแต่ง  หน้าตาให้ขนมเหล่านั้น  จึงทำให้สกุชชี่จากค่ายนี้เป็นนิยมได้ไม่ยาก  โดนราคาของ สกุชชี่ค่ายนี้จะอยู่ที่ประมาณ  3-25 US แล้วแต่รูปแบบ 
สกุชชี่ ค่ายที่ 2 จากฝั่ง ญี่ปุ่น ส่วนมากจะเป็นสินค้าลิขสิทธิ์ ตัวการ์ตูน จาก Disney Sanrio Licensed ซึ่งจะมีความหลากหลายกว่า ทั้งรูปตัวการตูน ผลไม้   เบอรเกอรรี่ และ ของกิน   ทั้งมีลักษณการใช้งานที่ หลากหลาย  พวงกุญแจ ตัวห้อยมือถือ ที่รองเมาส์ เคสโทรศัพท์ ตุ๊กตาตั้งโชว์ 
ด้วยความหลากหลสย  และได้รับความนิยมจากตัวการ์ตูนต่างๆ ทำให้ สกุชชี่จากค่ายนี้ได้รับความชอบไม่แพ้ จากค่ายสิงค์โปรเลย แต่ราคาสินค้าจะสูงกว่า มีตั้งแต่ 5-50 US แล้วแต่ขนาด และความชื่นชม




*แหล่งผลิต*
สกุชชี่ ทั้ง 2 จะเกิดจากประเทศจีน  เราก็คงรู้ดีอย่างแล้วว่าประเทศจีนสามารถ เกิดสินค้าได้ทุกอย่าง ตั้งแต่ไม้จิ้มฟัน ยัน IPHONE ไม่เว้นแม้แต่ ยานอวกาศ  ดังนั้น สกุุชี่ จึงไม่ใช่เรื่องยากที่จะกำเนิดได้  แต่สินค้าจากจีนก็มีหลายเกรดเช่นกัน  เพราะฉะนั้นก่อนซื้อควรดูให้ดีว่า สินค้าที่เราจะซื้อคุณภาพโอเคไหม




*สกุชชี่ใครว่าทำเองไม่ได้*   
ตอนนี้ในอินเตอร์เน็ตหลายคนเริ่มทำ สกุุชชี่ เพื่อเล่นเองหรือขายกัน  โดยส่วนมากจะหาซื้อฟองน้ำแต่งหน้า  จากแหล่งต่างๆ   มาทำการดัดแปลง   แล้วใช้สีคลีลิค ทารองพิ้น  และใช้สีเพ้นท์ผ้าตกแต่ง  บางคนก็สามารถใช้วิปปิ้งครีมเทียม  รวมถึงของตกแต่งต่างๆมาทำให้เหมือนกับทำขนมเบเกอร์รี่จริงๆ 
จะเห็นได้ว่า สกุชชี่ก็สามารถสร้างเป็นงานอดิเรกได้อย่างง่ายๆ   หากใช้อยากรู้รายละเอียด   เพียง พิมพ์ใน Youtubeว่า วิธีทำ สกุชชี่  ก็มีให้ศึกษามากมาย

----------


## ghdfsgh4555

ขอบคุณครับ

----------

